# Can't stop fucking my wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pars thank you!



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 7, 2012)

Been given my wife just the( smallest) amount of t for about 2 months and WOW  married 15  her horny  level is off the charts ..... loves her pussy eaten to ...her sensitivity level went up 75%  thank you WOW


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2012)

pars is a great dude.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 7, 2012)

Kim is a good lay. She loves to give head...


----------



## gixxermaniak (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah heavy is correct she gives amazing head


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 7, 2012)

lol.  What is a small amount of T.  You pop her in the ass when she is sleeping ?


----------



## sofargone561 (Jun 7, 2012)

lol thats weird bro, i cant stop fucking her either


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck her mate, we did


----------



## rage racing (Jun 7, 2012)

OP.....Pics or GTFO


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 7, 2012)

HEY CAPTN i got 10,000 times  but u just once   your not that good r u small tongue my cock is bigger around those arms, my advice Quit lifting take up knitting .... Pars man PAAAAARSSSS  WOW. What,s sad is you  guys are (premature and hide your queer) GOOD LUCK BOYS...  LOL I'll hook u up with my nephew.....


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 7, 2012)

Captn change that pic or get some REAL GEAR my 14 yr old is BIGGER THEN THAT ,,,YOUR A WIMP


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> Captn change that pic or get some REAL GEAR my 14 yr old is BIGGER THEN THAT ,,,YOUR A WIMP



Lol you silly old cunt  If you're 14 yr old is bigger than 230lbs good luck to him


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

rage racing said:


> op.....pics or gtfo



this!!!


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 7, 2012)

230 whats that mean,, Now I now your GAY I thought that was you Imeet you at Christmas,,,, geez ,,how your ASS R YOU FEELIN BETTER


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 7, 2012)

230 whats that mean,, Now I now your GAY I thought that was you I met you at Christmas WITH MY NEPHEW,,,, geez ,,how your ASS R YOU FEELIN BETTER


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 7, 2012)

Who takes pic of 10 inch arms


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 7, 2012)

Who take pics of 10 inch arms and says   .....230  he he


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow.. this dude is coming at the Captn hardcore..

May be a negging in order


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> 230 whats that mean,, Now I now your GAY I thought that was you I met you at Christmas WITH MY NEPHEW,,,, geez ,,how your ASS R YOU FEELIN BETTER



I'm not gay, just like fucking filthy old men in the wrinkled pooper. It's a thing I've had since a young'un


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 7, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Wow.. this dude is coming at the Captn hardcore..
> 
> May be a negging in order



I think the captn can take him with some "Jew Jitsu" and tap him out Lol

My first ever Jew remark on IM haha

No neggs cap


----------



## Thresh (Jun 7, 2012)

Pics of her tits or gtfo


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## charley (Jun 7, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I think the captn can take him with some "Jew Jitsu" and tap him out Lol
> 
> My first ever Jew remark on IM haha
> 
> No neggs cap





   ^^^^^^^^^^^^.....


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> HEY CAPTN i got 10,000 times  but u just once   your not that good r u small tongue my cock is bigger around those arms, my advice Quit lifting take up knitting .... Pars man PAAAAARSSSS  WOW. What,s sad is you  guys are (premature and hide your queer) GOOD LUCK BOYS...  LOL I'll hook u up with my nephew.....




You are talking shit but with 0 pictures?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I think the captn can take him with some "Jew Jitsu" and tap him out Lol
> 
> My first ever Jew remark on IM haha
> 
> No neggs cap



Rep-worthy anti semiticism


----------



## Imosted (Jun 7, 2012)

We wanna see some tits come on old man


----------



## Watson (Jun 8, 2012)

hey walking corpse, you are coming at alot of big mofos on here like you're all that, u havent got than many years above ground, so id suggest u spend it hitting that old skin bag u call wifey!
nobody on here has really nailed her, we have taste, i mean wed have no problems with trannys and feminine cross dressers, but ur wife? nigger pleaseeee ......i have taste!

btw

negged with message "silly old homo"

rumor has it ur a retired nark.....


----------



## cube789 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Jun 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm not gay, *just like fucking filthy old men in the wrinkled pooper*. It's a thing I've had since a young'un



poor azza..


----------



## squigader (Jun 8, 2012)

How the hell have you been "sneaking" her testosterone?

Also, aren't you worried about the other side effects it has on women?


----------



## Watson (Jun 8, 2012)

he likes bearded ass!


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 8, 2012)

1gram EW of his test + a Viagra had my junk pumping so hard that getting at my girl was like having sex with a virgin 

God I love that guy in a totally homo manner too


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone in the CT Jerked? or is it just me and SFW?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> Been given my wife just the( smallest) amount of t for about 2 months and WOW  married 15  her horny  level is off the charts ..... loves her pussy eaten to ...her sensitivity level went up 75%  thank you WOW




i find it funny that you are using known infected gear. pars shit is dirty ,you dumb old fuck nugget.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 8, 2012)

You are surprised that your whore of a wife likes to fuck? she's a whore and a cunt, and most likely ugly as shit....what else would she be doing


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 8, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I think the captn can take him with some "Jew Jitsu" and tap him out Lol
> 
> My first ever Jew remark on IM haha
> 
> No neggs cap



Thanks for going easy on me Captn..

Thought antisemitic jabs from a noob like me was in uncharted water


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2012)

So how much test cyp would be a decent dosage for a woman?


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 8, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> So how much test cyp would be a decent dosage for a woman?



Start her at a gram... when her cock starts getting bigger than your own drop the dosage.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 8, 2012)

Still no pictures of said "woman".


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Start her at a gram... when her cock starts getting bigger than your own drop the dosage.



What if her cock is bigger than mine now?


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> What if her cock is bigger than mine now?




200mg every Month is a good dosage for Woman Moe (Prince suggested this Dose himself)


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 8, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> HEY CAPTN i got 10,000 times but u just once your not that good r u small tongue my cock is bigger around those arms, my advice Quit lifting take up knitting .... Pars man PAAAAARSSSS WOW. What,s sad is you guys are (premature and hide your queer) GOOD LUCK BOYS... LOL I'll hook u up with my nephew.....


some people just cant handle AG. whats weird is your wasting gear on your wife? BTW you need to lower the dose her beard stubble is irritating my balls


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 8, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> What if her cock is bigger than mine now?




Than you post pix as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

STAND WITH ISREAL MY MAN  ,,,, SIGN IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE ...diplayed *PROUDLY... WIFEY IS HALF JEWISH...*


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 8, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> STAND WITH ISREAL MY MAN ,,,, SIGN IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE ...diplayed *PROUDLY... WIFEY IS HALF JEWISH...*


whats the good half


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

HEY coo817 don't cause your dog turned yo down you sound so   TOUGH    your scarrrring me. little boy


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread started out shitty, and got shittier....  The OP's wife is a whore, big deal, I'm sure his mom and daughters are also...


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 8, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> HEY coo817 don't cause your dog turned yo down you sound so TOUGH your scarrrring me. little boy




next time threaten me in english, fucktard.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Geez, heck thought I liked you to.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 8, 2012)

You do, this is AG cuntface....not to mention the internet...dont take anything personal...except the part where i called your daughter a whore


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

you want to go motherfucker and get beat by an old man....name the place *coward I'll fly or drive*


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Coward!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 8, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> you want to go motherfucker and get beat by an old man....name the place *coward I'll fly or drive*




you can fly? that's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Pm me, this is good we can film me beating the fucking snot out of your nose..pm me coward.. This is what we all want to see on this site anyway ..it's good for biz....pm me little bitch


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^Ben


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

if your really in PA I can drive there. This will be hopfully the sites first snuff film....BITCH


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 8, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> Pm me, this is good we can film me beating the fucking snot out of your nose..pm me coward.. This is what we all want to see on this site anyway ..it's good for biz....pm me little bitch



Just shut up. This is AG, either post pics of yourself being jerked and tan so SILUHA can photoshop them, or post tranny pics.


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 8, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> ^^^Ben




I was thinking this exact same thing....Low post count....but already elite member.... but elite was probably paid for with the scammed money....

so I agree.

IP check then


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

His mom came in his room an shut him down......bitch


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 8, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> His mom came in his room an shut him down......bitch



your mom came in my room. so did your daughter. we had some fun.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

which daughter....that little bitch...


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 8, 2012)

Is OP a fuckin retard? There's not 1 understandable sentence that he has posted... I'm gonna neg this stupid fuck just as soon as I get my cawk out of his wife's bearded asshole


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

OK, thanks for the input I was just checking my new heart monitor.....it works


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ negged for being ben


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 8, 2012)

Official Neg Party for the OP.....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/165339-neg-partyyy.html


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 8, 2012)

last thing stop crying about such a small amount of money,,,, it's a game we all no that pick your poison ...I picked right  u no who I stand by...done me right.


----------



## GreenGiant (Jun 8, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> last thing stop crying about such a small amount of money,,,, it's a game we all no that pick your poison ...I picked right u no who I stand by...done me right.



How about you make gay men look str8.

BigBenj the only big thing about you is your Wife and your gyno. Fucking die kid.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lmao best thing I've heard all night


----------



## GreenGiant (Jun 8, 2012)

:bows:


----------



## GreenGiant (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## adwal99 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yup ^^^


----------



## GreenGiant (Jun 8, 2012)

ODM voted for^


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 9, 2012)

GIANT GREEN , THAT  CAT IS UGLY,.  how long you been dating it.


----------



## GreenGiant (Jun 9, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> GIANT GREEN , THAT CAT IS UGLY,. how long you been dating it.



long enough to get some pussy....ha. Bald pussy at that


----------

